# Office based in Munich but living in Hamburg



## Mobinaut (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi all

I am new here. I am considering moving to Hamburg and I get a number of interviews for jobs based in Munich. Potential employers have their HQ in Munich. One of them is ONLY based there and during the interview said that I can only be based in Munich for tax reasons.

I am not saying they lie but it does sound strange that I cannot reside in a other city while working in Munich. Is there a law, or have you ever come across this situation?

any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Mobinaut said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new here. I am considering moving to Hamburg and I get a number of interviews for jobs based in Munich. Potential employers have their HQ in Munich. One of them is ONLY based there and during the interview said that I can only be based in Munich for tax reasons.
> 
> ...


I can't think of tax reasons that would stop you from living in a different city within Germany.

I am curious: how would you reside in Hamburg and work in Munich? That's quite the commute.


----------



## Mobinaut (Jun 17, 2021)

Many thanks ALKB. This is what I thought and sort of knew really. I will double check with my employer as I am still in the negotiation process.

Wiith work from home we are able to get 2 3 days a week remotely ao flying to Munich weekly for 2 days is absolutely fine. It's a lovely place and there are always many placea to visit if you prolong you stay there.


----------

